# Interviews Section



## pjk (Jul 11, 2008)

This post was originally made on July 12, 2008.

On the homepage of speedsolving.com, you will now see a link in the site navigation called "Interviews". Speedsolving.com will now be posting interviews done with speedcubers from around the world.

---
Edit: 2018 - I've added the old Interviews section to the forum home and will begin posting new and updated interviews to it. You can browse through older interviews, many of which are over 10 years old. 

There is a whole new generation of cubers (and many old ones), many whom we'd like to interview. So, please make some recommendations by replying to this thread. It doesn't need to be a well-known cuber, though it can be. We just want to interview interesting people who are part of our community. As part your recommendation, please suggest questions you'd like to ask (for each person you recommend) and we will try our best to get these going.

When you reply, please reply with a list of people you'd like to see interviewed, and if possible, a link to their website, YT, Speedsolving profile, or contact information otherwise so I can contact them. You can also private message me suggestions/info.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks good! Its nice to see a little more about some of the people that are active here.
Just a minor thing, when I view it in FF3, in the left side navigation bar I see two links for interviews.
"» Homepage
» Interviews
» Forum
» Interviews"
being the first 4 links I see. The first Interviews is bold, but both point to the interviews page.
Tiny little thing but just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

So, how would one go about getting interviewed?


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

I've just been contacting some people I've known for awhile that are pretty well known throughout the community. Do you have any suggestions of who you want interviewed?


----------



## genwin (Jul 13, 2008)

i think the interviews section will be filled during the US Nationals and Open... i'd really want to see the WCA guys in there..


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

Interview Tyson! And all WR holders possible!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

pjk said:


> I've just been contacting some people I've known for awhile that are pretty well known throughout the community. Do you have any suggestions of who you want interviewed?



Interview me..
Wait, I'm being self centered, interview Jason :?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 14, 2008)

How about YOU, pjk?


----------



## genwin (Jul 14, 2008)

include yourself pat... there should be a group interview too... that should be entertaining....


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe we can attach a video of them talking also, haha. Video interviews seems much more interesting since you can actually see their facial expressions, haha.


----------



## genwin (Jul 19, 2008)

if i may add a question, maybe you can ask them about the future of cubing...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

How about an interview with a different forum member each week or so?


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2008)

Interview Stefan Pochmann!

And i would suggest at least one individual question for each cuber.


----------



## Rama (Jul 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> How about an interview with a different forum member each week or so?



Great idea, 1 interview per week is not too much and not too little I think.
Maybe you can also end an interview like: ''Got any spare tips for your fellow cubers?''.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rama said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > How about an interview with a different forum member each week or so?
> ...



Why ask that? Everyone's going to say the same thing: Practice.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 22, 2008)

Rama said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > How about an interview with a different forum member each week or so?
> ...



Practice..xD

How about a poll selecting a special question to ask?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Or maybe make it more like a Q&A? List who's going to be interviewed and let people submit questions, and the person being interviewed can pick a few to answer in addition to the standard interview?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Group the NJ cubers together.


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

I will try to get an interview up each week or so. It will also depend on how long it takes for the person being interviewed to answer the questions.

Great suggestions so far, I will start working toward them.


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

Interview with Chris Hardwick is up.


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2008)

Interview with Dan Cohen is up.


----------



## Rama (Jul 25, 2008)

Man... How do I love to read their stories! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to start asking unique questions to people. Please list some questions you'd like asked, and I will try to get to them.


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2008)

Interview with Stefan Pochmann is up.


----------



## genwin (Jul 26, 2008)

Heres mine:

What will the future of cubing be like and how would you like cubing to progress...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a good one:

Do you have any intentions on giving up cubing? If so, why and at what point are you giving it up? If not, what do you plan to do when you're too old to cube competitively?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I have a good one:
> 
> Do you have any intentions on giving up cubing? If so, why and at what point are you giving it up? If not, what do you plan to do when you're too old to cube competitively?



What does that mean, "too old to cube competitively"? Meaning when you're no longer able to turn a cube? I guess I would do blindfold solves in my head then.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

Somehow I was expecting that answer from you Mike.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2008)

"too old to cube competitively"? means that you have to be at least as old as Ron van Bruchem because he got 2 WR's in the last year.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 27, 2008)

Rune is older than God but still compeates...

A interview question: "do you think speedcubing will become an Olympic event in the future?"

It's not impossible, at each game there are some sports that are in the games just once. It is so to put some focus on sports that may grow big in the future. Frisbee was once I know so why not cubing 

Work on it Tyson


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think cubing will ever be a spectator sport. We have just gotten too fast so the audience wouldn't be able to follow it. At the last US Open (and Nationals) I had 2 guests watching the 3x3x3 final and they got borred after the first 6 competitors


----------



## pjk (Jul 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I don't think cubing will ever be a spectator sport. We have just gotten too fast so the audience wouldn't be able to follow it. At the last US Open (and Nationals) I had 2 guests watching the 3x3x3 final and they got borred after the first 6 competitors


I think it may become one sometime. 2 people getting bored, so what? When I first started watching I couldn't look away. I'm sure many people are like that. Others think it is way over their head. It all depends on what type of mindset you have.


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2008)

pjk said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think cubing will ever be a spectator sport. We have just gotten too fast so the audience wouldn't be able to follow it. At the last US Open (and Nationals) I had 2 guests watching the 3x3x3 final and they got borred after the first 6 competitors
> ...



Joël and I were racing eachother just for fun at a ''beach bar'' after going to the movies (I recommend Hancock, very funny movie) and there was a foreign guy who walked off and said ''Too slow for me.'' either he saw some crazy Youtube videos or he was just acting tough.

But I heard more positive then negative response from the audience overall.


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2008)

Rama said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


That sounds like pure jealousy to me.


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2008)

Interview with Shelley Chang is up, with a new question that was requested here.


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2008)

Interview with Arnaud is up. Many more to come.


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2008)

Interview with Guus Razoux Schultz is now up.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2008)

Would it be possible to make a main Interviews page which would list the names and pictures of the people who have been interviewed? Of course to look at the interviews themselves you would just click on the person's name or image. I think this would be better than a listing of all the interviews by date because then you could see if a particular cuber has been interviewed without going through them all, and you could also perhaps collect statistics on which ones have been viewed the most. You could also tell what kind of people make the most popular interviews and then choose new people to interview based on the ones the community is most interested in.

What are your plans for who you are going to interview, by the way? Are you just going to interview well-known cubers every week or so until you run out of ideas, or do you have a sort of list in your head of all the people you want to get interviews for?


----------



## pjk (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely a good idea. I've been thinking about ways to display the interviews better, so I will work on that.

As far as who I interview, it is basically just suggestions from users and then some thoughts of my own. I ask people every so often, some say yes, some same no, so I go from there. I am not just interviewing well-known, I am interviewing people that I think other people want to see more of, as well as people who have had a notable accomplishment. It will be awhile before it runs out. Worse case scenario is we just interview random Speedsolving.com members, you never know who you will find that is interesting.

If you have anymore suggestions as far as questions, layouts, people to interview, etc, please post. I'm definitely interested in hearing them. Expect some nice new interviews soon that you guys will probably be interested in.

Thanks.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think you should interview,
Rama
Jason Baum
Andrew Kang
Lofty
Derrick Eide
Harris Chan


----------



## pjk (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Interview with Shotaro Makisumi is now up:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews


----------



## pjk (Nov 27, 2008)

Interview with Ron van Bruchem is up now.

I plan to work on making interviews more easily assessable by adding a static piece to the interview page that has links to all existing interviews.


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

You should interview Takao Hashimoto.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2008)

I second that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2008)

Thirded. Takao is awesome.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2008)

The man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## Brian Le (Dec 3, 2008)

Justin Adsuara and Lucas Garron should be interviewed


----------



## blade740 (Dec 3, 2008)

Michael Gottlieb, too.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 3, 2008)

Mitchell Stern and Bob Burton.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 4, 2008)

Bob Burton, Lucas Garron, Ville, Michael Gottlieb, Joey.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 4, 2008)

i think you should interview joey and lars!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rowe Hessler


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 19, 2008)

Phil Thomas.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2008)

Yu Nakajima.

Can't believe I'm really the first to suggest him (I checked). Maybe it's because we're still quite disconnected from the Japanese. Which might be another good reason to interview him.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 21, 2008)

Tomasz Zolnowski ( Mr: Silent is Gold).


----------



## pjk (Dec 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yu Nakajima.
> 
> Can't believe I'm really the first to suggest him (I checked). Maybe it's because we're still quite disconnected from the Japanese. Which might be another good reason to interview him.


I have requested interviews from many people who have politely said 'no'. This includes Yu. I respect his choice, and the others who have said 'no'. 

I will be getting some new interviews up soon though.


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 23, 2009)

I vote for some more interviews. I like learning about everyone.

Hook it up Pat!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm a little surprised nobody's suggested Mike Hughey.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 24, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> I'm a little surprised nobody's suggested Mike Hughey.



He's already been interviewed.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 24, 2009)

I suggest Frank Morris


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2009)

Mats Valk.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 25, 2009)

Pedro said:


> I suggest Frank Morris



I agree!

Off Topic: Frank changed his username? It used to be Kal El.


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, we will get a couple more up soon. We have sent out many requests for interviews, but keep in mind that some people simply don't want to, or they don't respond, etc. Also, Kenneth will be working on some interviews with me as well.

And yes, Frank is now "FrankMorris".


----------



## pjk (Feb 16, 2009)

Interview with Frank Morris is now up.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2009)

Interview with Jason Baum is now up:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews

I'm in the process of working on a new layout for the interviews, so you can more easily access older interviews. I expect it to be up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2009)

Interview with Bob Burton up:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews


----------



## pjk (May 22, 2009)

Interview with Ton Dennenbroek is up:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews


----------



## byu (May 29, 2009)

Once again, I suggest pjk


----------



## cmhardw (May 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I second that.

Chris


----------



## Sebastian-1 (May 30, 2009)

I suggest Lars Vandenbergh


----------



## pjk (Jun 24, 2009)

Interview with Lucas Garron is now up.


----------



## pjk (Nov 21, 2009)

Interview with Timothy Sun is now up here.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2009)

^Enjoyable read. 

EDIT: Should there be a comments section for interviews?


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

Rowe Hessler


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 21, 2009)

Can we have an interview with Feliks please? (after his next competiton )
I'm surprised nobody has suggested it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 21, 2009)

Gilles Roux!!!
Get him!!


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Feliks Zemdegs, Chris Hardwick, Waris Ali, David Woner.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump, if Chuck was willing....


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 12, 2010)

Chuck!

yeah, Wicaksono Adi, Indonesian hero..


----------



## pjk (Mar 11, 2010)

Interview with Jaap Scherphuis is up.


----------



## nck (Jul 3, 2010)

Haiyan


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 3, 2010)

gaetan guimond.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thom Barlow


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2010)

Mr. Random from Jewchurch =D


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2010)

Interview with Feliks Zemdegs is now up.


----------



## Joker (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there a reason why you closed the interview threads?
But I just checked Felik's out. Nice.


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2011)

Interview with Tim Reynolds is up now:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2011)

Interview with Breandan Vallance is now up. Check it out here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/index.php?pageid=interviews


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there an RSS feed for these?


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Is there an RSS feed for these?


Yes, there is. And that just gave me a good idea. I will add the feed to the forum home.


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2013)

Interview with Alex Lau is up, check it out:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-alexander-lau.41603/


----------



## pjk (Nov 5, 2013)

A new one is up:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forums/interviews.23/

Edit: updated link.


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2018)

Bumping this after 5 years. A new interview with 5x5BLD WR holder Stanley Chapel is up:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-stanley-chapel.70953/

There will be more interesting interviews coming out soon, as well as some updated interviews. All older interviews (most from 10 years ago), can be found here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forums/interviews.23/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

pjk said:


> Bumping this after 5 years. A new interview with 5x5BLD WR holder Stanley Chapel is up:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-stanley-chapel.70953/
> 
> There will be more interesting interviews coming out soon, as well as some updated interviews. All older interviews (most from 10 years ago), can be found here:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forums/interviews.23/


Thank you @pjk for bringing back the interviews. I remember seeing/looking at them several months back, but I had forgotten about them until now, so again thank you. I am really looking forward to seeing all upcoming interviews. 

I do not know if you want to keep it a secret or not(so please do not feel like to have to say), but who do you have next on the list? and how often will these be released?

I just read the interview with Feliks Zemdegs, and that was fun to see the things that he said/was thinking back in 2010. I think that my favorite paragraph is

*What is your favorite event, why?*
My favourite event is probably the 3x3 speedsolve. It’s the main event of the WCA, and the one I practice most. Some other events that I practice a lot at the moment are 4x4 and 7x7.* I've basically given up on 5x5, and OH, as I don't think I will be able to beat my official personal best's for a long time, if ever. *I'm also getting into more memory oriented events, like multi-BLD, and big-cube BLD. My memory methods really suck though. I want to attempt a 5x5 BLD soon.

The bold part is my favorite from Feliks : ) I am looking forward to going through the rest soon.


----------



## pjk (Sep 12, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do not know if you want to keep it a secret or not(so please do not feel like to have to say), but who do you have next on the list? and how often will these be released?


I'll try to release one or two every month. It isn't a secret, but it depends on when the interviews happen. Upcoming are updated interviews with some more of the older speedsolvers, and one with one of the oldest members in our community at 80 years old. Stay tuned.

Just published is an updated interview with Erik Akkersdijk:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-erik-akkersdijk-2018.71025/

If you guys have any suggestions of who to interview next, please post your suggestions here.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

pjk said:


> I'll try to release one or two every month. It isn't a secret, but it depends on when the interviews happen. Upcoming are updated interviews with some more of the older speedsolvers, and one with one of the oldest members in our community at 80 years old. Stay tuned.
> 
> Just published is an updated interview with Erik Akkersdijk:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-erik-akkersdijk-2018.71025/
> ...


Thank you for letting me know. I am looking forward to all the upcoming interviews. I enjoyed reading the one about Erik. It is funny/cool/nice to see how far cubing has come, even since I started in fall/winter of 2015.

Someone that I think would be cool to have/se an interview from would be Robert Yau. Does anyone else agree? If I think of others I will post that here as well.


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2018)

New interview with Feliks Zemdegs is up here:
https://speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-with-feliks-zemdegs-2018.71209/

Feel free to comment on the interview with your feedback/comments. Enjoy!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 2, 2018)

Interview with Jack Cai?


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Interview with Jack Cai?


What's his speedsolving username or where can I contact him?

If you guys have any other suggestions, please post.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 22, 2018)

Interview with Phil Yu (on both zz and cubicle), also Nahm. He's a cool guy.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 22, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Interview with Phil Yu (on both zz and cubicle), also Nahm. He's a cool guy.


A cool guy and a small kitten


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2018)

pjk said:


> What's his speedsolving username or where can I contact him?
> 
> If you guys have any other suggestions, please post.


I don’t think he has a speedsolving account, but you could message his Facebook page.
https://m.facebook.com/jack3bld/

Edit: whoops yeah he is Altha, thanks xyzzy


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 31, 2018)

Interview with Shivam Bansal, he is on FB and on SS under the username 'the super cuber'


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 31, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don’t think he has a speedsolving account, but you could message his Facebook page.
> https://m.facebook.com/jack3bld/


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/members/altha.27651/

He doesn't seem to be active here though.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 2, 2018)

He's posted once or twice when he broke the world record multi blind.


----------



## pjk (Mar 12, 2019)

Interview with Antoine Cantin is now up. Please keep recommending people you want to see interviewed and I'll get them up.https://speedsolving.com/forum/threads/interview-from-antoine-cantin.72895/

You can find all previous interviews here:
https://speedsolving.com/forum/forums/interviews.23/


----------



## pjk (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm going to setup more interviews - if you have anyone to recommend, please send their name + a way to contact them. Also post any questions you want me to ask. Thanks guys.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

Maybe some cubing YouTubers would be cool. (Jperm, Nathan Wilson, Jr cuber, etc) I’m pretty sure they all have contact info on their about page, but they also have comment sections, and maybe they have Speedsolving accounts.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Maybe some cubing YouTubers would be cool. (Jperm, Nathan Wilson, Jr cuber, etc) I’m pretty sure they all have contact info on their about page, but they also have comment sections, and maybe they have Speedsolving accounts.


Jperm's speedsolving account is @Smiles.


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Jperm's speedsolving account is @Smiles.


how do you know


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

qwr said:


> how do you know


look at his posts, it is him


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

pjk said:


> I'm going to setup more interviews - if you have anyone to recommend, please send their name + a way to contact them. Also post any questions you want me to ask. Thanks guys.


I would love to hear thoughts of Bhargav Narasimhan (OH Asian record holder) and Gianfranco Huanqui (The greatest contributor to BLD theory and former 3BLD WR holder).

Also interviews of active WCA staff members like Ethan Pride, Callum and Jonathan.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 6, 2021)

I would love if Bhargav Narasimhan gets featured on the interview page on the SS forums.

This is a quick interview I had with him 3 years back. He is quite knowledgeable too. He is the current Asian Record Holder in One handed event.


----------



## pjk (Nov 18, 2022)

Looking to get more interviews done with your favorite cubers - please recommend your top 3 by replying to this thread.


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 18, 2022)

pjk said:


> Looking to get more interviews done with your favorite cubers - please recommend your top 3 by replying to this thread.


Tymon Max Feliks


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Nov 18, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Tymon Max Feliks


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2022)

Kyle Santucci, Fahmi Aulia Rachman, Ben Baron respectively.


----------



## LBr (Nov 18, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Tymon Max Feliks


They have already interviewed Feliks twice


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 18, 2022)

Did you do hesacuber his yt channel is very high quality for how small it currently is. I think he has 9 thousand rn


----------



## Arcanist (Nov 18, 2022)

pjk said:


> Looking to get more interviews done with your favorite cubers - please recommend your top 3 by replying to this thread.


Tymon, Feliks, Max


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Max Park, Tymon Kolasinski, and Zayn Khanani!


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 29, 2022)

Also Jperm and Leo brommo would be cool (I know that’s not spelled right)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 29, 2022)

will smith, justin bieber, george bush


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> will smith, justin bieber, george bush


I agree with big wille tho.


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Also Jperm and Leo brommo would be cool (I know that’s not spelled right)


Leo Borromeo.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 30, 2022)

Aryan Chhabra and Kunal Oak, the best cubers from Asia!


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh wait! Do Livia kliener! She beat drew brads at nationals a long time ago and also once got a skewb NAR. You should do her before any of the other people I listed.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Nov 30, 2022)

Fahmi, Kian, Tymon


----------



## gsingh (Nov 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Aryan Chhabra and Kunal Oak, the best cubers from Asia!


How are they the best in Asia?


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Aryan Chhabra and Kunal Oak, the best cubers from Asia!


Probably the best cubers in India lol


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 30, 2022)

Me Conrad Rider of https://uk.linkedin.com/in/conradrider and http://cube.rider.biz/zz.php
I would guess that over 50% of people who know ZZ know it because of this guy.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

Martin Vaedele Egdal

Probably messed up the spelling


----------

